# San Francisco to Portland Tayana 55



## abrown44 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi my name is Alan my girlfriends name is Debbie I'm 55 she 52. We would be very interested in helping you take your boat from San Francisco to Portland. We are beginner , we took lessons last summer and have rented a 27 foot sailboat three times by ourselves. I am self-employed and live in Roseburg Oregon so we would be able to drive down there and do some sailing in the bay to get familiar with the boat. Our time is pretty flexible, we could make several trip down. Would love hear from you.

55' tayana


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

abrown44 said:


> Hi my name is Alan my girlfriends name is Debbie I'm 55 she 52. We would be very interested in helping you take your boat from San Francisco to Portland. We are beginner , we took lessons last summer and have rented a 27 foot sailboat three times by ourselves. I am self-employed and live in Roseburg Oregon so we would be able to drive down there and do some sailing in the bay to get familiar with the boat. Our time is pretty flexible, we could make several trip down. Would love hear from you.
> 
> 55' tayana


What's up with the 55' Tayana...is that your dream boat, the only boat you want to do this trip on or what?


----------



## abrown44 (Jul 12, 2014)

No that's not my dream boat too big. Someone was looking for some help sailing a 55 foot Tyanna from San Francisco to Portland and I couldn't find the post. But I found it thank you


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't take this wrong but that's no trip for a beginner this time of year it can kill


----------

